# "Cheaper Than Dirt can still kiss my ass…"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not buy from them and was curious what others think?

Cheaper Than Dirt can still kiss my ass... - Gunmart Blog


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some is supply and demand and some is pure profiteering. A great example as to why we prep because when SHTF the necessities will do this too.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Some is supply and demand and some is pure profiteering. A great example as to why we prep because when SHTF the necessities we do this too.


Wanting over 90$ for a brick of .22 LR a little over a year ago.....Cheaper than Dirt can kiss my ass till the end of time. Same goes for Optics planet, They are bad for shipping your scope rings and then shipping the On sale scope they advertised up to 4 months later.

I'm buying the living hell out of reloading supplies while its cheap....Have done this a long time now and have never had problems when it becomes scarce ! Love being at the range alone! Peaceful and relaxing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wrote them off a while back after the Sandy Hook murders by that mentally ill person.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Optics Planet has always done right by me. CTD is a crock.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When they price gouged post Newtown it was obvious that they were pretty unscrupulous. They are my last choice for gun related stuff. I did buy some $2.99 G3 magazines from them not too long ago. Sorry.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Talked about them along time ago when they raised their prices through the roof. I praise Walmart for not raising their prices during the time when ammo was so hard to find.
Walmart being by far the biggest seller of ammo eventually force other to bring their ammo back in line. I will not shop at cheaper that dirt as they more that doubled their prices.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If CTD offered complete Colt uppers for $115.00 my guess is most people would make nice in a hurry. It's what makes us great. I have been collecting steel and aluminum G3 magazines for a while now. When I sell them for $10.00 each I will make thousands off of Cheaper Than Dirt. That's how you stick it to them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, I hate CTD. Let them run a good deal and I'll buy from them. Chances are they're not making any money on that item anyway. 

I use to buy from a company that I hated when they had a sale. Some of what they sold, they sold at a loss. 
Stupid I am not (Yoda)


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Not only did they gouge, they played into the "it's easy to buy guns on the Internet" hype, publicly claiming they would cease internet gun sales immediately. Then, when the media wasn't looking, they started up again. ****ing politicians in polyester.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Lower than Dirt will never get another penny from me, regardless of any fantastic deal they might offer. They are at the top of my firearms shytlist, followed closely by Botach.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Any mail item that shows up from Cheaper than no one-- goes straight into the recycle box!
Screw them!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I hadnt even heard of the CTD issue. These days I mostly buy from Sportsmansguide.com.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I hadnt even heard of the CTD issue. These days I mostly buy from Sportsmansguide.com.


Good choice for anyone that hasn't stopped in.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Local based and I will not buy from them or recommend them!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

When they carried a lot of (mostly) mil-surp stuff it was kinda cool. I bought a good bit from them. 
Then there was the price increase in S&H due to the cost of fuel (has it come down any, no). It's still outrageous. 
Then there was the gouge-athon. I haven't looked at them in several years.


----------

